# 239 holsters



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

What holsters are y'all using with your 239s?


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

With very casual dress, I use the Safepacker by Wilderness Tactical Products. http://www.thewilderness.com


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Turns out that the 239 will also nicely fit holsters for the 229.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galco makes about 22 holsters for the 239. I like the Side Snap Scabbard for a belt holster and the Sky Ops for an inside the waistband. There is a link to their online catalog at the top of the page.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I recently purchased a Galco "Summer Comfort" for my P239. I'm left-handed. It's a right-handed model, which works great for left-handed carry over the left kidney. Kindof a SOB IWB carry - which sounds weird but works great.


----------

